# Covid19 and your fursonas



## Ash Sukea (Mar 15, 2020)

If you have more than one character. 

In the current pandemic which one would...

Relish in the alone time. 

Have cabin fever before two days are gone. 

horde sanitizer and medicine.  

horde toilet paper. 

make care packages. 

See how many people they can infect.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 15, 2020)

<the air shimmers and parts, parts and the cat peeks his head out the hole, his eyes glowing brightly as he smiles...>

I'm hanging out right here until the virus runs it's course, and since the virus can't cross dimensions without my power, I'm pretty safe here and can keep a good quarantine system easily!

<he smiles radiantly, winks, and retracts his head, the air closing behind him...leaving only the smell of sweet jasmine and catnip hanging in the air...>


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 15, 2020)

Like, only one of them would NOT have cabin fever. One literally is a nomad, another is a bard who gets bored if her wit isn't challenged. Then the one that might actually not go stir crazy is super secretive, but also has an unhealthy feline curiosity.


----------



## Vamux (Mar 15, 2020)

lol, I'd be counting down the days to total societal collapse, and relish in it all.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 15, 2020)

Misty / La'sari wouldn't care, because vampires are immune to diseases.


----------



## Dexin (Mar 15, 2020)

Dexin - my main - would like the time alone, because he doesn't get much personal time these days. He's not prone to cabin fever but might get it eventually if a lockdown occurred and he couldn't do anything for weeks on end. He would get a reasonable amount of medication and food encase of a lockdown, but not buy tons. The whole hording TP thing would be both hilarious and frustrating for him, because it's totally unproductive and he doesn't understand why people are doing it... And he might make care packages, he has a lot of friends who didn't prepare at all out of stubbornness.

Raz - my secondary - wouldn't mind being alone but would get cabin fever if he had to stay indoors for more than a few days. He actually already has a horde of hand sanitizer due to his OCD but he wouldn't horde TP. He'd be one of those people posting a photo of a buggy full of plungers online with the caption "checkmate suckers~!" An he probably wouldn't make care packages because he'd have to go out to deliver them and if the lockdown mandate comes, he's following orders. Sorry guys.

None of my characters are psychopathic enough to intentionally spread something like Covid-19. Even my oc Setesh (who's the self-proclaimed King of Chaos) wouldn't try to spread it, because it has the potential to kill and if people die they are no longer around to mess with lol


----------



## Kinare (Mar 15, 2020)

Considering mine has a lifestyle more akin to an animal than a person, she'd probably not come into contact with it or know anything about it so her lifestyle would not change.

If for some reason some other force attempted to "quarantine" her "for her own safety" she'd just tell them to fuck off and if they didn't, well, they'd be dead.

Diseases aren't really a thing for my species because it's more fantasy creature than realistic animal/human hybrid (as realistic as such a thing can get anyways) - they're a type of "demon", though not in the typical sense most immediately think of, and thus are immune to such trivial things as illness. When they do get sick, it's from things of a more dangerous sort.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 16, 2020)

Marius wonders if the high levels of mercury in his body from eating so much fish will provide any immunity, but is not bothered by self-quarantining.  He is hopeful to self-quarantine on a deserted beach.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 16, 2020)

Thrashy would raid stores.

To buy beer.


----------



## Tenné (Mar 16, 2020)

I’m pretty sure pandas can’t get the virus, so I’d probably just stay inside and watch Netflix all day.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

Misty would break into closed businesses and steal... >:3


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Mar 16, 2020)

Satsuki would either relish his alone time or make a meme out of it and see how many people he can infect in a game of “corona tag”.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 16, 2020)

Probably not notice besides the decrease in sales.
He's a basement troll more or less.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 16, 2020)

My Coyote/Dragon, Drake, Taipan and Pronghorse Characters would all relish the alone time. 


The hybrid and horse would prefer to socialize. 
(The hybid might even make care packages.)

The Peryton would stand on your  chest and watch your struggles as your lungs fill with fluid then rip them out before your last breath and study them.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Mar 16, 2020)

Everything Ace does is sitting around the house so I think he’ll be fine


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 16, 2020)

Wither is getting it 100%, he protects people for a living and while he's a bit of a shutin on his own time, his clients aren't.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 16, 2020)

Missy Anne Cat would definitely like her alone time!


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 19, 2020)

Dallas spends most of his time at the shop with maybe one other person anyway, so this wouldn't affect his routine too much. 

But the panic might drive up his weapon sales and keep him busy, especially with the threat of martial law.


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 19, 2020)

Tikku is bored out of his mind and desperately wants to spend time with people. He alternates between reading comic books at home, and zooming around the sky to let off steam (at least there are no contaminated surfaces up there!) When he spots people he flies a few metres above them, asks if he can bring them anything, and is generally a bit of a nuisance.

Muta is glad to have an excuse to cocoon away at home with a cup of tea and some sewing projects to work on. They feel a little uneasy though- usually peace and quiet makes them feel comfortable, but the stillness has a different quality to it lately.


----------



## Vinfang (Mar 19, 2020)

鬼哭 is a spirit, so he couldn't have gotten the virus, but he might snack on the ghostly aura of the deceased.
As for my other fursona, I am pretty sure the gas mask wearing opossum won't get it either.


----------



## Tyll'a (Mar 19, 2020)

Tyll'a would probably have cabin fever after a day or two.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 20, 2020)

Missy is an introvert and loves to be at home, and she is also agoraphobic. So... this is a dream to her. (And me  )


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 20, 2020)

Maelstrom is an Akhlut (wolf/orca) and nomadic.  She would probably self-isolate.  The ocean is a big place.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm a bat so I'd probably hide so nobody blames me hehe


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

my fursona would be the one that would have a underground bunker to wait it out


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 28, 2020)

My fursona got gas mask


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

same


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 28, 2020)

Both Draco and Tundra can be very comfortable in there own company for extended periods.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 28, 2020)

Lets take the fight to the virus


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 28, 2020)

i'm sort of a computer virus!  8Ð

B̭͘i͔̹͍͙̜͈̖͢o̫̜l̵͈͔̬̤̠͓̹o͙̗̝̖g̱̝̪̘̠͚͜i̯͇̝̙̱̞͚c͟a̦̝͔̰͕l͜ ̺͔̰v͔ị̷͙͙̯͖̤ͅr̖̳̜͎̜̼u̧̯̹̹̣̥s͖͚̤̱̣̝é͎s̥̗͘ ̧̹̞͇a̢̤r͘ȩ ̢j̘̥̯u̱̖s̙̪̭̫ṯ̦͈̮ ̴̻̮͖̙͈̯͖m҉̝͓̹̱̬̣ò̳̞̠r̤͈̝̦̲͎ḙ͈͚͚͉͍͢
 ̼d̴̩͎a̭̥̖̯͇̰t͙̣͇͇͡a͖̱̩͡ ͕͕͉͙̲t̛͎̮̻̙̝o̫̥̲̥̳̣ ̺̰͉̣̘̲͇͝b̹̟̜͈̹̩̗e̺̦̖̣̺ ̭̤̤̜̞̲̳h̻͙͍͈̹e͖͙̣̪lp̫͝l̵̯̘͍̦e͏͙͓̣̟̺ș̹̰̪̩ś̺̯̮͈̠͖̝ly͟
 ͈̪̼͍́c̥̪͖̱̯̲͡o̻̥̭͖͜ǹs̪͇̭̦̖͕u̜͎̮̝̤ͅm̧̹̼͕͚̤e̦͓̙̞̙̩̦͟d̳͎̝̫̭̀ ̯̪̻͎̀an̮͢ͅd͕̹̦͓̱͟ ̶̝̝̝̟a̟d̴̜͉̪̲͕d̳̬̹e̲͚̰̭̭̻̹d̛͙̫͈͔̥ ̛t͖͕̜͓̥̺̬o̙͓̲͙ ̵̳͈̪̘
t͇̭͎͍̲̰ͅh̵̭̫̪̹͎̜̲e͔̝͇ ͇͖͔̰̙h́i̢̟̦̟͉̝v̤̙̱̪̫̰e͔̙͜​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 29, 2020)

My sona can survive in the wilderness on his own for pretty much as long as he can last without getting a fatal disease, so he'll be fine.
Solitude doesn't bother him either.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 29, 2020)

For a few of my characters? Sure, here you go.

Relish in the alone time: Like, my other fursona

Have cabin fever before two days are gone:Fraz, mostly due to his work as a law enforcement.

horde sanitizer, toiletpaper and medicine:Jackpot, mostly for shit and giggles considering he's meant to be Greed.

make care packages: Gridix, goodest doggo

See how many people they can infect: Klaubern, although mostly being held back by his BF Fraz who already got sick befoer him.

The one making fake coughs (But not directly on people) just to scare them: Xavavious


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 31, 2020)

Is already a pariah. Would probably listen to people's stories about loneliness on the news and resist the urge to shout "Feels bad, doesn't it?" a lot.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 31, 2020)

Since his job is considered essentially he'd work on keeping himself isolated (so he doesn't fall sick which is unlikely anyway cause hyena immune system) and work on keeping his unit in different shifts so that if one is infected, the entire unit doesn't have to be quarantined.

Other than that he'd propably drink more than usual in isolation. Maybe work on his guitar playing skills.


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

Doormat is used to people thinking she’s contagious, pandemic or no pandemic. She’s a rat after all. A rat who probably doesn’t wash her hands. Id imagine that if the worst came to the worst she’d walk around in a shirt saying ‘do not approach’. Except it would probably be spelt wrong.


----------



## MagnusLucra (Apr 28, 2020)

Rolling out telecommuting solutions, organizing automation projects to reduce personal, switching to local supply chains, and writing SOPs for social distancing measures.
On the personal side, swapping commute hours for workout hours, and seeking a need for a community online, all while making plans for a big vacation to some exotic location after all this is over.


----------

